# Super Monkey Ball (GameCube)



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey guys!

So i got Super Monkey Ball like 7 years ago as a birthday present from my uncle, never understanded it at the time i was a little kid of 8 years old! 
But now i decided to get back into it and whoa i LOVE it!
It is odd to see how it is like forbidden nowadays for games to be this challenging!
Because of my love for the first game, i also decided to buy Super Monkey Ball Banana Blitz for the Wii,
i also really like that one! But in difficulty, again, is it forbidden to be as challenging as it was earlier?

What do you think about Super Monkey Ball?

And don't you think that Aiai is extremely cute in this trailer?! ^w^


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 15, 2015)

I really love the Monkey Fight minigame in this game. I also happen to own Super Monkey Ball 2 on Nintendo Gamecube.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I really love the Monkey Fight minigame in this game. I also happen to own Super Monkey Ball 2 on Nintendo Gamecube.



Really? I always wanted Super Monkey Ball 2 for my GameCube! I heard that it is even crazier than the first one!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 15, 2015)

Rip baby's old design


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Rip baby's old design



Yeah he now has that odd robo glasses thingy! What is it anyway?!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 15, 2015)

My cousins and I used to play Super Monkey Ball on the GameCube all the time. They were all much better at it than I was. 

I brought the GameCube and SMB with me to my college dorm, and my friends and I had so much fun playing the fight game. The mini games are awesome in the GC version!

I haven't played any other Monkey Ball games, but I have noticed newer Nintendo games from older series tend to get easier as time goes on. I don't know if they think people are getting dumber or that we can't handle it, but it's making me super angry


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 15, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Yeah he now has that odd robo glasses thingy! What is it anyway?!



It's supposed to make him look futuristic since he's aiai and and meemee's kid


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> It's supposed to make him look futuristic since he's aiai and and meemee's kid



That makes sense actually hmmm....


----------



## JCnator (Mar 15, 2015)

I had a lot of blast with the original Super Monkey Ball on GameCube back when I was a decade younger. The level design in this game is absolutely genius and a joy to play, and their optional multiplayer modes are so well-executed that they end up being frequently played when we had friends coming over.

That led me to receive Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz during the Christmas of 2006. I played it a bit when I got my actual Wii in February 2007 and I was sorely disappointed by its lackluster and irritating level design, along with multiplayer games being mostly marred by poorly-executed motion controls. That's when I stopped caring about the franchise anymore.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 15, 2015)

I remember I had one for the GameCube and it was super fun. I really loved it but I lost or broke the game. ;-;


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 15, 2015)

Besides Sonic, Super Monkey Ball was the Sega Franchise I was obsessed over as a kid.

I really had fond memories of the first and second games on the gamecube (Especially the 2nd game) and I hope both of them get a re-release soon.

The last game I played out of the Super Monkey Ball series was Banana Blitz, and I got that game as a Christmas present when I got my Wii back in 2006. It was alright, but not one of the best games in the series in my opinion. The motion controls were alright for the most part, but like Sega's track-record with motion controls, they can be terrible in some parts. ESPECIALLY in the mini-game department.

After that, I still go back to the old games, but I hope that they could improve with the new games in the future...hopefully


----------



## MishMeesh (Mar 15, 2015)

I had Super Monkey Ball 2 for the Gamecube. I rage quitted on a stage called Arthropod, which I think was the last stage before "expert mode". That game is insane.


----------



## n64king (Mar 16, 2015)

GameCube was imo, the only time that series was good. Would love to know how they could have messed it up on the Wii & 3DS when that game feels built for motion/gyro controls.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

n64king said:


> GameCube was imo, the only time that series was good. Would love to know how they could have messed it up on the Wii & 3DS when that game feels built for motion/gyro controls.



I think that the Wii version is still a lot better than Step & Roll and 3D because the gameplay is more linear in those two games, the Wii version was closer to the original arcade Monkey Ball (Super Monkey Ball is actually a port from a Sega arcade machine called the NAOMI)


----------



## Tao (Mar 16, 2015)

I remember buying Super Monkey Ball for Gamecube years ago and expecting it to be one of those games that you play for an hour and get bored of...but I played in pretty much non stop. It was just friggin' awesome!

Never really played any of the others though. I never really knew they existed either because they didn't get marketed much or they just flew under my radar. Looking at general response to the sequels though, it doesn't seem I missed much.




Monkey Ball was possibly the last game from Sega I was bothered with. I always wanted to play Billy Hatcher as well but I could never find it without an absurd price tag.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

I do think you should at least give Banana Blitz a try, it is the most fun modern Monkey Ball! Altough Touch & Roll also was a neat Monkey Ball game in my opinion.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 16, 2015)

I loved Step and Roll


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

XD well i respect yout opinion but i do not agree lol


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

I love this game. ♥


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> I love this game. ♥



Who doesnt like monkey ball in general xD


----------



## isebrilia (Mar 16, 2015)

omg this game was my life during my childhood lol


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

isebrilia said:


> omg this game was my life during my childhood lol



I know right! But i never managed to get past the first underwater stage of advanced when is was little xD aaahh good times!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 16, 2015)

I loved this game when I was young, played 1 and 2 all the time. I kept failing tons of times in 1. 2 I've been pretty good at.

In story mode, I could only advance to world 4. Arthropod and Seesaw Bridges prevented me from advancing to harder levels.

Arthropod you'd understand, the final seesaw at Seesaw Bridges kept me from not reaching the goal. I couldn't beat world 4 until I was 11 or 12 years old!

I didn't get deluxe, and I don't think I will. I don't think i'll get Banana Splitz either, looks fun though.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I loved this game when I was young, played 1 and 2 all the time. I kept failing tons of times in 1. 2 I've been pretty good at.
> 
> In story mode, I could only advance to world 4. Arthropod and Seesaw Bridges prevented me from advancing to harder levels.
> 
> ...



Lol i got to the underwater stage of expert where you have that moving goal surrounded by bumpers
I only had one life left and one chance to get it lol and i missed! FALL-OUT *Aaaaawwwhhh hoo*

You just should get Touch and Roll, it is the game which is the closest to the original game!


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 17, 2015)

This was such an amazing game! Such nostalgia :^)


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

cosmic-latte said:


> This was such an amazing game! Such nostalgia :^)



I know right! I remember playing hide and seek with my uncle and playing Monkey Ball with him after hahah!


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 17, 2015)

I should get more Monkey Ball games. The only ones I have are Step and Roll (nostalgia overload) and the new IOS one that I forgot the name of.



Any recommendations of what monkey ball games I should look into getting?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> I should get more Monkey Ball games. The only ones I have are Step and Roll (nostalgia overload) and the new IOS one that I forgot the name of.
> 
> 
> 
> Any recommendations of what monkey ball games I should look into getting?



Well i think there is not much more interesting to get than Banana Blitz for the Wii and Touch & Roll for the DS, the rest is all dumb, i mean nobody should ever play Monkey Ball adventure, it is just so terrifyingly bad! But yeah get the traditional Wii and DS version, DS is the closest to the first two installments though. The Wii version tried to be innovative, it was but it did not work out too well at some points. But i liked the Wii version the most because it was innovative, it is just what you need when you are growing tired of the traditional ones. It is still Monkey Ball but a bit spiced up and it looks much more cartoonish what i personally like more than the original designs.

But in the end it all depends on opinion, watch some trailers on youtube to see which you like!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 17, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Lol i got to the underwater stage of expert where you have that moving goal surrounded by bumpers
> I only had one life left and one chance to get it lol and i missed! FALL-OUT *Aaaaawwwhhh hoo*
> 
> You just should get Touch and Roll, it is the game which is the closest to the original game!


Wait what? I don't think I heard of that before.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Have you played the first Super Monkey Ball game? Wait i will send the video in my next post.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow this player is really good, but this is the course where i had trouble! Expert Floor 15!


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 19, 2015)

Bump for monkey ball


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

This series is probably going to die for a while. It doesn't fit in on PS4, XB1 or WiiU. It already blew its chance on 3DS. What else is there!? Awkward phone games and Ouya.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 19, 2015)

I remember how fun the flying minigame was on the GC monkey ball

I bought the Super monkey ball 3D when the 3ds first came out and I've only played like 5 minutes of it


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I remember how fun the flying minigame was on the GC monkey ball
> 
> I bought the Super monkey ball 3D when the 3ds first came out and I've only played like 5 minutes of it



The 3DS version looks very bad in my opinion, i considered buying it when the 3DS came out too but i totally forgot about it. Later when i remembered i wanted that game and i looked up some gameplay i quickly lost my interest in the game. It just does not look like as if i would have fun with the game! Also i do think that Monkey Ball fits on the Wii U though, they could make a more traditional game with the control sticks instead of using the gyro sensor. 

Newer Monkey Ball games also make use of cell shading and i think that the Wii U renders cell shading the best, considering that the PS4 and Xbox One are designed to display realistic games. I do not like those games at all, that is why i stick to Nintendo, the console may not be powerful but i really like the games on the Wii U. I would never have fun with the PS4. The Xbox One would only have Halo for me hahah! It is like the only more mature game i like lol


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

Delete the board this series is sick now. It needs a rest. It's bed time for Monkey Ball.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Newer Monkey Ball games also make use of cell shading and i think that the Wii U renders cell shading the best, considering that the PS4 and Xbox One are designed to display realistic games.



A realistic monkey ball? Is that what youre saying?
Please do not.


----------



## Cory (Mar 19, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I remember how fun the flying minigame was on the GC monkey ball
> 
> I bought the Super monkey ball 3D when the 3ds first came out and I've only played like 5 minutes of it



I spent many hours on those minigames, those games are my childhood


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

No read what i said again oranges... i said that the Wii U is more suitable for Monkey Ball because of the cell shading... Do you actually know what that is?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Where are you from?


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I remember how fun the flying minigame was on the GC monkey ball



How could I forgot about that? That was like the only thing anyone played when I played with friends as a kid for some reason.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Delete the board this series is sick now. It needs a rest. It's bed time for Monkey Ball.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Gotta reply once more to make things clear, i said the exact opposite you just misunderstood, don't talk to me like that, it's not very kind...

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> How could I forgot about that? That was like the only thing anyone played when I played with friends as a kid for some reason.



Really? My friends hated Monkey Ball xD When they i came over i was all like: "I wanna play Monkey Ball!" And my friends were like "Oh god please save us!" xD But is Monkey Ball good for multiplayer? I never tried it actually because of the same reason lol


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Really? My friends hated Monkey Ball xD When they i came over i was all like: "I wanna play Monkey Ball!" And my friends were like "Oh god please save us!" xD But is Monkey Ball good for multiplayer? I never tried it actually because of the same reason lol



Yeah my friend group at the time was weird, we played GameCube a lot. Monkey Ball for multiplayer was fun, it kinda played how you might expect it to play. We didn't play it a lot but when we did play multiplayer it was the flying thing haha


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 19, 2015)

lars708 said:


> The 3DS version looks very bad in my opinion, i considered buying it when the 3DS came out too but i totally forgot about it. Later when i remembered i wanted that game and i looked up some gameplay i quickly lost my interest in the game. It just does not look like as if i would have fun with the game! Also i do think that Monkey Ball fits on the Wii U though, they could make a more traditional game with the control sticks instead of using the gyro sensor.
> 
> Newer Monkey Ball games also make use of cell shading and i think that the Wii U renders cell shading the best, considering that the PS4 and Xbox One are designed to display realistic games. I do not like those games at all, that is why i stick to Nintendo, the console may not be powerful but i really like the games on the Wii U. I would never have fun with the PS4. The Xbox One would only have Halo for me hahah! It is like the only more mature game i like lol



I only bought it because it, alongside Pilot wings resort, were the only 3DS games out at the time in the UK game stores. 
I don't really think that monkey ball should be brought to the Wii U. Wasn't there an IOS version of the game for iPod touch years ago? I can't even begin to imagine how little content the game would have if it came to Wii U...

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> How could I forgot about that? That was like the only thing anyone played when I played with friends as a kid for some reason.



Because I think it was literally the only multi-player feature on the game lol, aside from the battle mode

(we're talking like 10 years ago here. my brain is fuzzy)


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

n64king said:


> Yeah my friend group at the time was weird, we played GameCube a lot. Monkey Ball for multiplayer was fun, it kinda played how you might expect it to play. We didn't play it a lot but when we did play multiplayer it was the flying thing haha



Do you mean Monkey Target? Yeah i played that one a lot, this is possible one in multiplayer for me, my dad and my little sister are liking that game very much! I unlocked every mini game by the way but i like the starter games more than the unlockable ones, isn't that odd, shouldn't it be vice versa? I really hate Monkey Bowling for example, Monkey Billiards and Monkey Golf are fun in my opinion but nothing beats Monkey Target!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> I only bought it because it, alongside Pilot wings resort, were the only 3DS games out at the time in the UK game stores.
> I don't really think that monkey ball should be brought to the Wii U. Wasn't there an IOS version of the game for iPod touch years ago? I can't even begin to imagine how little content the game would have if it came to Wii U...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Lol why would little content be a good reason to not release a game? Not every game is priced around the 60 dollars you know! They also could make it a e-shop game, little content is not a valid reason i'm sorry xD I just need an installment on Wii U, i would buy it even if it's awfully bad!


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 19, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Do you mean Monkey Target? Yeah i played that one a lot, this is possible one in multiplayer for me, my dad and my little sister are liking that game very much! I unlocked every mini game by the way but i like the starter games more than the unlockable ones, isn't that odd, shouldn't it be vice versa? I really hate Monkey Bowling for example, Monkey Billiards and Monkey Golf are fun in my opinion but nothing beats Monkey Target!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That's true. When you said Wii U I assumed a disk copy, not an e-version. 
I guess it would work if it were released as an e-shop exclusive game, but I feel as though they're running out of ideas. I mean, unless there was a stage builder or something like that, only then I'd buy it.


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I only bought it because it, alongside Pilot wings resort, were the only 3DS games out at the time in the UK game stores.



Ew. I kinda think that's how it was here too for a while. But I liked Pilotwings Resort. I have a soft spot for that series. Are you ewing that too!? *shakes fist*


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 19, 2015)

n64king said:


> Ew. I kinda think that's how it was here too for a while. But I liked Pilotwings Resort. I have a soft spot for that series. Are you ewing that too!? *shakes fist*



I WASN'T EWING IN THE FIRST PLACE!

Nah, I really enjoyed Pilot wings resort. I think it was probably the best launch-title for the 3DS. The transformation from the pixelated DS games to this new 3DS with this awesome 3d world which you get to fly all over and explore was perfect. Couldn't have used a better game to kick start the 3DS


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

Let's not go too far off topic please! Don't wanna sound stupid but this is a Super Monkey Ball thread. 
Also i was wondering, do you guys think that the Monkeys only eat bananas? 
Or do they possibly eat something else too?


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Mar 21, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So i got Super Monkey Ball like 7 years ago as a birthday present from my uncle, never understanded it at the time i was a little kid of 8 years old!
> But now i decided to get back into it and whoa i LOVE it!
> ...



Yes monkey ball aiai is cute i play this always with my brother lars have you try it? you have cool picture too i love peach but isabelle is a bit better, but peach is good too dont worry!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Peppy Wendy said:


> Yes monkey ball aiai is cute i play this always with my brother lars have you try it? you have cool picture too i love peach but isabelle is a bit better, but peach is good too dont worry!



Jytte, i am your brother so yeah i tried it xD Waarom zeg je dat hier je had ook een bericht achter kunnen laten op mijn profiel.


----------



## NotAlice (Mar 21, 2015)

Man this is a game franchise I had completely forgotten existed 'til this thread. I absolutely loved Super Monkey Ball 2 and played it regularly with friends for as long as I used my GameCube. I bought Adventure whenever it came out and was severely disappointed, played it for a few hours and never went back to it. Ever. I  blocked out the franchise after that and never kept up with future releases.

That said, with the GameCube controller adaptor being introduced to the WiiU, I am eagerly anticipating an onslaught of Virtual Console releases from the GameCube era including Super Monkey Ball 2! Wishful thinking I know.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

NotAlice said:


> Man this is a game franchise I had completely forgotten existed 'til this thread. I absolutely loved Super Monkey Ball 2 and played it regularly with friends for as long as I used my GameCube. I bought Adventure whenever it came out and was severely disappointed, played it for a few hours and never went back to it. Ever. I  blocked out the franchise after that and never kept up with future releases.
> 
> That said, with the GameCube controller adaptor being introduced to the WiiU, I am eagerly anticipating an onslaught of Virtual Console releases from the GameCube era including Super Monkey Ball 2! Wishful thinking I know.



I hope that they just realease a Monkey Ball 1 plus 2 on the e-Shop for like 15 dollars lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 21, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Have you played the first Super Monkey Ball game? Wait i will send the video in my next post.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wow this player is really good, but this is the course where i had trouble! Expert Floor 15!


Oh, I understand what you mean now. In Deluxe its called "Diving"


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh, I understand what you mean now. In Deluxe its called "Diving"



Yeah i only played the original GameCube version, Deluxe was for different consoles and contained Super Monkey Ball and Super Monkey Ball 2 right?


----------



## Emily (Mar 21, 2015)

I only ever played a small bit of the Wii game at a friends house a few years ago, but may look into the GameCube games if they are as good as you guys are suggesting as already have a GameCube in my room for Harvest Moon


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Emily said:


> I only ever played a small bit of the Wii game at a friends house a few years ago, but may look into the GameCube games if they are as good as you guys are suggesting as already have a GameCube in my room for Harvest Moon



Emily have you added my new fc already? Maybe we can bf each other soon then!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 21, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Yeah i only played the original GameCube version, Deluxe was for different consoles and contained Super Monkey Ball and Super Monkey Ball 2 right?


And a few new stages.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 22, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> And a few new stages.



Oh okay, i never played that game because i only own Nintendo consoles lol


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes i want play Monkey Balls i miss the game i want to play with the game! The gamcub i not here anymore so it can not play monkey balls!


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 24, 2015)

Super Monkey Ball Deluxe was my childhood, I always loved beating the crap out of my brother in the battle mini game.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

bump

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Super Monkey Ball Deluxe was my childhood, I always loved beating the crap out of my brother in the battle mini game.



Hahahah! I used to do that with my sister too! I did that Monkey Fight game a TON in the original Super Monkey Ball


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Mar 27, 2015)

bump and bumpity bumpy tie bump la li bump let the bump, bump you and let the bump, bump meee!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 27, 2015)

I think a Wii U version of Super Monkey Ball should be created that plays exactly like the Nintendo Gamecube versions, but it includes features that you can unlock via the use of AiAi, MeeMee, Baby, GonGon amiibo figures.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 8, 2015)

C'mon we need more monkey ball opinions or expiriences! Bump bump bump!


----------



## danioof (Apr 9, 2015)

Man, I LOVED Super Monkey Ball 1 and 2 for the Gamecube! They were so frustrating but so much fun! I actually had an urge to play them again like last week, but then remembered that a friend borrowed them and lost them  I haven't tried the Wii version, maybe I'll check that out .-.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 9, 2015)

danioof said:


> Man, I LOVED Super Monkey Ball 1 and 2 for the Gamecube! They were so frustrating but so much fun! I actually had an urge to play them again like last week, but then remembered that a friend borrowed them and lost them  I haven't tried the Wii version, maybe I'll check that out .-.



Aww bummer, i was looking everywhere for Super Monkey Ball 2 on a second hand game day where a lot of people come to sell their retro games (there were Captain Falcon amiibo for sale too though, not really retro xD) and i had no luck, i finished my GameCube Mario Party collection though, i finally got all 4 after like 8 years hahah! (First one was Mario Party 5 which i got for my birthday, 8 years ago)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 9, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Aww bummer, i was looking everywhere for Super Monkey Ball 2 on a second hand game day where a lot of people come to sell their retro games (there were Captain Falcon amiibo for sale too though, not really retro xD) and i had no luck, i finished my GameCube Mario Party collection though, i finally got all 4 after like 8 years hahah! (First one was Mario Party 5 which i got for my birthday, 8 years ago)


I still haven't gotten #4 yet.


----------



## danioof (Apr 9, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Aww bummer, i was looking everywhere for Super Monkey Ball 2 on a second hand game day where a lot of people come to sell their retro games (there were Captain Falcon amiibo for sale too though, not really retro xD) and i had no luck, i finished my GameCube Mario Party collection though, i finally got all 4 after like 8 years hahah! (First one was Mario Party 5 which i got for my birthday, 8 years ago)



Oh, that sounds like fun! Is that something that this site does, or is it completely separate / in an actual place? I used to own all the Mario Party games (up to 8) but that same person 'borrowed' all but 4 from me  5 was my absolute favorite (those mech battles!).

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hnnnng you inspired me to check around online, and I found a local seller selling two of my favorite games that I'm missing: Super Monkey Ball 2 and FF: Crystal Chronicles I'm so excited ;v;


----------



## lars708 (Apr 10, 2015)

danioof said:


> Oh, that sounds like fun! Is that something that this site does, or is it completely separate / in an actual place? I used to own all the Mario Party games (up to 8) but that same person 'borrowed' all but 4 from me  5 was my absolute favorite (those mech battles!).
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hnnnng you inspired me to check around online, and I found a local seller selling two of my favorite games that I'm missing: Super Monkey Ball 2 and FF: Crystal Chronicles I'm so excited ;v;



Ohh Whoa! Did you buy those games which cought your eye? By the way, i bought them in a real place like two weeks ago. Those events are held every month! Next time i'm going is on May 3rd, i hope that i will find a King Dedede amiibo!


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 10, 2015)

I have never played this game.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 10, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> I have never played this game.



Oh you really should bro! I bet you will like it because everyone i know does!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 10, 2015)

I wish that the first 2 games got Steam ports already.

Though I would love if they would port over Super Monkey Ball Deluxe, a combination between the first and 2nd games released on the PS2 and Xbox (The better version imo).


----------



## lars708 (Apr 10, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I wish that the first 2 games got Steam ports already.
> 
> Though I would love if they would port over Super Monkey Ball Deluxe, a combination between the first and 2nd games released on the PS2 and Xbox (The better version imo).



It would be cool indeed but i think that it also would be rather hard to control who do not have a Joy Stick accessory for their games since Super Monkey Ball was originally designed for a Joy Stick! In the shape of a banana to be exact, here have a look at the first Monkey Ball for the NAOMI arcade machine! (By the way yellow text color because it's bananas!)






- - - Post Merge - - -

I actually would love that machine in my bed room by the way xD But Arcade Machines are really expensive if you do not use them to make profit of them and these original Monkey Ball machines are really rare, making them even more expensive. And it is even harder to find an actual working machine and it is nearly impossible to find one with a still perfectly working Banana Stick.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But just like everything, it is actually really easy to find still if you are able to spend a ton of money, literally! Prepare to lose around $100,000 if you want it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait apparently there is like a second-hand Arcade Machine site where collectors put up their Machines for trade or sale. Saw this one going for a EXTREMELY LOW price of $2.000! Seriously, that is not much for a beauty like this!


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 10, 2015)

That banana joystick looks a little strange


----------



## penguins (Apr 11, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> That banana joystick looks a little strange



LMAO MY FIRST THOUGHT


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> That banana joystick looks a little strange



Badum tss, lol now that you mention it, it does look ''strange'' xD


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 11, 2015)

i own Super Monkey Ball Deluxe on PS2 and really like it, and i just recently got a Super Monkey Ball game for my 3DS


----------



## lars708 (Jun 30, 2015)

Bump!!


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 3, 2015)

What's the price range for a monkey ball arcade cabinet?


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 3, 2015)

I absolutely remember the GameCube version as well as the PS2 version. Those were seriously nostalgic for me to think about =P


----------



## pepperini (Jul 5, 2015)

I love the gamecube version so much oh my goodness; I still have both games that I play from time to time. I've kinda wanted to play the PS2 version, but alas... I prefer the older games to the newer ones. They don't seem quite as challenging at all and the new art style kinda weirds me out.
Does anyone watch any SMB/SMB2 speedruns?


----------



## lars708 (Sep 25, 2015)

bump

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spongebob said:


> What's the price range for a monkey ball arcade cabinet?



Probably thousands of dollars lmao.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 26, 2015)

Touch and Roll was my childhood. I used to have Banana Blitz, but I got rid of it. I also have the first one for the Gamecube somewhere...

I haven't played any of the SMB games in forever though. I think the last time I played Touch and Roll was last year, and even then I was just doing it so I had something to do while waiting for my mum to get Tomodachi Life for me.

This thread has made me think about finding the Gamecube one and playing it...


----------



## lars708 (Sep 26, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Touch and Roll was my childhood. I used to have Banana Blitz, but I got rid of it. I also have the first one for the Gamecube somewhere...
> 
> I haven't played any of the SMB games in forever though. I think the last time I played Touch and Roll was last year, and even then I was just doing it so I had something to do while waiting for my mum to get Tomodachi Life for me.
> 
> This thread has made me think about finding the Gamecube one and playing it...



Oh hahah, well honestly, i got bored from Tomodachi Life a lot earlier than from Super Monkey Ball. Super Monkey Ball was especially fun when i had friends who could compete with me  (they did not stand a chance though).


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2015)

Omg I love Super Monkey Ball!!  I've played almost all of the games in the series so far, favorite being on the Gamecube... The DS and 3DS ones just didn't appeal to me that much....


----------



## lars708 (Sep 27, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Omg I love Super Monkey Ball!!  I've played almost all of the games in the series so far, favorite being on the Gamecube... The DS and 3DS ones just didn't appeal to me that much....



I never really played Super Monkey Ball 3D but from what i have seen it looks more like a puzzle than a challenge if you know what i mean. It took the action away which all the earlier games did have and that was something i really liked about the franchise.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I never really played Super Monkey Ball 3D but from what i have seen it looks more like a puzzle than a challenge if you know what i mean. It took the action away which all the earlier games did have and that was something i really liked about the franchise.




Yeah, the pure action and difficulty of the first games is what made the franchise special for me....


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Oct 26, 2015)

MONKEY BALL HUZZZAAAH you always were better on it than me. It is not fair i can never win from you


----------



## lars708 (Oct 27, 2015)

Peppy Wendy said:


> MONKEY BALL HUZZZAAAH you always were better on it than me. It is not fair i can never win from you



Smh you just suck hahahah! No jk i just played it a ''little bit'' more than you did


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Oct 27, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Smh you just suck hahahah! No jk i just played it a ''little bit'' more than you did



Smh? Jk?


----------



## Chris01 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've played the original Super Monkey Ball on gamecube, used to rent it from blockbusters all the time (Before they folded)  Such great amazing memories


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 22, 2016)

I recently played through Step and Roll again and still think it's great lol.

Since I last posed here I've also played a lot more monkey ball games. I've played super monkey ball 3D which is good but a little to easy.

I've also played the original monkey ball for GameCube and it's hard as monkey balls.

I'm hoping to someday play monkey ball 2, banana blitz, and banana spritz

I guess I wanna play basically all the monkey ball games except some of the handhelds and adventure.


Adventure looks awful.


----------



## dudeabides (Jan 22, 2016)

I missed out on gamecube with my Sonyness taking over in between SNES and the Wii (yeah 64 too), but my wii played gamecube games so I bought a ton of good ones and the monkey ball games were right up there.  Mostly fun with two or what have you more people.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 26, 2016)

My friends on my street used to hang out and play a lot of Smash Melee and Mario Party. Monkey Ball was one of those games we'd pull out every once in a while on a rare occasion just to play.  Wasn't a go to, but was a bit of an enjoyable treat when we did play it...until it got repetitive lol.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 26, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> My friends on my street used to hang out and play a lot of Smash Melee and Mario Party. Monkey Ball was one of those games we'd pull out every once in a while on a rare occasion just to play.  Wasn't a go to, but was a bit of an enjoyable treat when we did play it...until it got repetitive lol.



Really? Monkey Ball is literally one of the only games that i played over and over to improve my SCORE! Like i never cared about scores in games before but oh man, Monkey Ball changed that.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 26, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Really? Monkey Ball is literally one of the only games that i played over and over to improve my SCORE! Like i never cared about scores in games before but oh man, Monkey Ball changed that.



We were too into Smash usually to play Monkey Ball a lot.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 26, 2016)

i played it on the wii... its cool


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 26, 2016)

Thinking about getting a vita and Monkey Ball Banana Splitz for my birthday.


Is banana splitz any good?


----------



## Crash (Jan 26, 2016)

i remember playing this on my GameCube years ago ;-; I might actually have to dig it out and play it again. me and my brother used to play it nonstop!​


----------



## lars708 (Jan 27, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Thinking about getting a vita and Monkey Ball Banana Splitz for my birthday.
> 
> 
> Is banana splitz any good?



I don't know, it looks fine i suppose. Never played it though

- - - Post Merge - - -



AndyP08 said:


> We were too into Smash usually to play Monkey Ball a lot.



Oh i had a similar situation, i got Monkey Ball as a present for my 6th birthday and i didn't play it until 3 years later since it wasn't Mario. (I only played games with Mario in it until then and i didn't trust that game LMAO)


----------

